# TTOC Badges Fitted What You Think?



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have fitted some new style TTOC badges to the car. What you think?


























































Steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You have put on a few too many IMO, just one on the back would suffice.

But that aside - whoever designed the 'new' logo has done a wonderful job!

:roll: :wink:


----------



## yungy (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree one at the back would havee been more classier


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I wouldn't have put them on the paintwork anyway. But that's me.
H.


----------



## shawaw (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks great, are they on sale?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I would go for the subtle approach and just go for one.

Personally I'd go for the number plate postion like Harold, but it's up to you at the end of the day.

Very neat looking badge though, classier than the old ones.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I would have put them on the same site that the old S-Line badge sat on the mark one not where the indicator used to be. (just my tuppence)

by the way thats one nice looking car!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I put the ones on the wings in the same place as the S-Line badges go on the Mk2.

I'm gonna see how I like them after then being on for a while.

Kev - Why have you moved this thread from the Mk2 forum? It was supposed to be a discussion on the best placing on the new car.

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the one on the rear but I would remove the Audi badge if it were mine 
Love the colour


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I like the one on the rear but I would remove the Audi badge if it were mine
> Love the colour


Hey M8 found a nice white t shirt for you :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice Dave but white is no good to me it shows the pie juice to much :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice Dave but white is no good to me it shows the pie juice to much :wink:


Bet this one is juicy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but I like pies with a bit of dead animal in them :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Dave but white is no good to me it shows the pie juice to much :wink:
> ...


Yeh the red stuff is blood      :wink: ... a raw uncooked pie :!:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

shawaw said:


> Looks great, are they on sale?


You get one free when you join the TT Owners Club and you can get more from the TTOC shop.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Pete


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Kev - Why have you moved this thread from the Mk2 forum?


'cos it's to do with the TTOC, and it's also where all the other 'TT Badge' threads are.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the badges are far too small for placing on the rear of the car, but the ideal size for placing on the sides.

And yes, Kev is quiite right! What the hell has a thread about the TTOC badge got to do with MK2's?! By putting this topic on the Mk2 section one would think the are only intended for Mk2's!!

Dave


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe I should have clarified my point. As with the Mk1 the thread was intended for discussion of the best place for the badges to be fitted. It was a Mk2 specific thread.

Hopefully Kev can move this back in order for a discussion to take place on the wider Mk2 forum.

Dave - As above it was a discussion on the location of the badges on the Mk2. It did not say or intend to say that they were for the Mk2 only? A little touchy I think!

Steve


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I still have not put my badge on Steve,yours is slightly different at the back than mine, because i have the quattro badge there already, should i put my ttoc above that do you think?

karen


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Maybe I should have clarified my point. As with the Mk1 the thread was intended for discussion of the best place for the badges to be fitted. It was a Mk2 specific thread.


Yes, you should have.



TT Law said:


> Hopefully Kev can move this back in order for a discussion to take place on the wider Mk2 forum.


What's the point?



TT Law said:


> Dave - As above it was a discussion on the location of the badges on the Mk2. It did not say or intend to say that they were for the Mk2 only? A little touchy I think!
> 
> Steve


Not at all touchy Steve. Unless your trying to tell me that there are now more Mk2's than Mk1's on the TT-F and TTOC membership?

Dave


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BADGES!!! BADGES!!! We don't need no stinkin badges [smiley=policeman.gif]

Before you go off on one its a famous line from some cowboy film that I cant remember. :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

les said:


> BADGES!!! BADGES!!! We don't need no stinkin badges [smiley=policeman.gif]
> 
> Before you go off on one its a famous line from some cowboy film that I cant remember. :roll:


Bad Boys


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

jbell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > BADGES!!! BADGES!!! We don't need no stinkin badges [smiley=policeman.gif]
> ...


I think you find that it's originally from 'The Treasure of the Sierra Madre'. 

No need to fall out over this peeps. Mk I or Mk II, we're all brothers and sisters of the TT family. (Group hug please) 

One on the back is sufficent I think Steve. Some Mk I peeps have one on the front though. (Eh Dave?) :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> One on the back is sufficent I think Steve. Some Mk I peeps have one on the front though. (Eh Dave?) :wink:


Hey i will fit yours one day  ,,, i said that 3 years ago


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Regardless of where the post is Steve, the car looks awesome and the badges add to it. I prefer the single one on the back, it goes with the understatement of the colour..... less is more


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks good at the rear and definatly i nicer design. First time ive noticed its changed.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTej said:


> Looks good at the rear and definatly i nicer design. First time ive noticed its changed.


Best order some then :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My trio of TTOC/quattro/APS tuned badges are on my avatar. 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

les said:


> My trio of TTOC/quattro/APS tuned badges are on my avatar. 8)


Never even noticed :lol: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> and definatly i nicer design


Thanks. 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Are these part of the pack when you join the TTOC? :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > My trio of TTOC/quattro/APS tuned badges are on my avatar. 8)
> ...


TUt you wouldnt :lol:


----------

